
Open source electronic lab notebook - lzupancic
https://scinote.net
======
syvanen
Have to say that while Open Source is in the title and all you can only find
one single link to source code in the middle of Story -page. Would hope to see
"Download" or typical "Form me on Github" -ribbon at the corner.

------
Odenwaelder
Don't use swipe gestures if your users wear lab gloves.

~~~
Blahah
in my experience, most lab gloves work fine with capacitive touch screens

~~~
analog31
Indeed, a big trend in lab equipment right now is moving to capacitive touch
screens, so this issue is being addressed by the equipment makers.

~~~
jschwartzi
It's specifically addressed by the use of Projected Capacitance touch
screens(pCAP), which project the electric field far enough to where
perturbations in the field can be detected through thin gloves. They still
don't work through cold weather gear, but at that point your dexterity is
severely compromised.

------
janwillemb
There's a lot of talk about encryption, but it seems to only encrypt the
connections (i.e., use SSL) not the data itself?

For example, in the section "Powerful Private Encryption of all Your Data" it
says:

"SciNote uses RSA SSL certificate and strong 256-bit key exchange for secure
data transmission. It is a strong private encryption that protects your
information."

~~~
gant
Yeah, it seems to say the same thing 3 times - we got TLS.

You and everyone else buddy.

~~~
problems
Yeah, the only way to use this privately would be to run it on your own
server.

Pushing some sort of self-hosted enterprise version or even appliance might be
a good idea.

------
walterbell
There is also the venerable ELOG for Linux & Windows,
[https://midas.psi.ch/elog/](https://midas.psi.ch/elog/)

------
chrisan
Site appears to have been hugged a bit too hard!

Is there a github (or similar) link?

~~~
52-6F-62
I don't know if this is just me, but it also appears that scrolling is broken
on the home page. (Chrome 59)

~~~
dguaraglia
It's using one of those annoying "easing" libraries for scrolling. I kind of
hate that they break perfectly good two-finger scrolling just so they can get
an "special effect". There's one reason Natural Scrolling is called Natural
Scrolling: the screen is supposed to reflect what your gesture means. "Easing"
only works if you introduce it as an end-of-gesture effect, not if you have to
"accelerate" into it.

~~~
52-6F-62
The first time I encountered it I was kind of taken, thinking "okay, neat".
Since then it only serves to annoy. I agree completely.

The only other case I like scroll hijacking is disabling it, or completely
changing the behaviour (eg. horizontal parallax effects and other animations).

------
kingkongjaffa
I don't mean to be a philistine but just use an excel sheet, if you are super
anal use onenote/evernote.

~~~
ajarmst
Or, you know, an actual _notebook_.

~~~
Blahah
unless there are computational aspects to your work, which these days there
usually are

~~~
Fomite
I run a computational lab, and I still use a paper notebook

~~~
Blahah
I did wet and dry work in my PhD and before, and found a paper notebook to be
incredibly inconvenient. Finding things, referring to things, including data
or code - all very laborious if it's even effective. I can imagine keeping
thoughts or notes like this, but not my lab book.

I use monthly markdown files where I can link out to code, commits, issues,
include figures etc.

~~~
Fomite
I found the opposite to be true - electronic lab notebooks were almost
immediately abandoned, or in one case turned into an illegible wall of
madness.

To each their own I suppose.

------
laveur
I have to say I was a bit disappointed I clicked the link expecting to find an
open source electronics lab book but instead its an electronic science lab
application. I was hoping someone had taken the time to write a really good
open source electronics book that I could read to further improve my
electrical engineering skills :-/

~~~
kwhitefoot
> electronics book that I could read to further improve my electrical
> engineering skills

I think you might need a different book. Electrical and electronic engineering
are rather different fields.

------
elabftw
And there is also [https://www.elabftw.net](https://www.elabftw.net), much
better :p

~~~
privong
> much better :p

Can you please elaborate on this?

~~~
whyagaindavid
Really surprised no one mentioned benchling.com it is not open but definitely
easy to use. Also yc funded.

